# Help with hot fix rhinestones - stones falling off cotton/lycra t-shirt



## babybelles

Hi, Im new to this site and i need a little bit of help. I have just started making Rhinestone garments or infants and children. Ive not had anything go wrong untill a week ago. I had a customer go come back to me saying that the rhinestones were falling off of her girl's t-shirts. so i sent her some rhinestone to re-apply to the t-shirts and she has come back to me saying that these ones are falling off too. she has follwed my instructions on how to apply them etc......

the t-shirts she has are cotton/lycra could this be why? 

any help would be much appreciated )

thanks x


----------



## mfatty500

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*

How did you press them on? What temp. Pressure
how log? Give more details


----------



## miktoxic

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*

*do you press once on the front thenturn the shirt/garment inside out and then repress?? they also have to be pressed at a very high pressure.*


----------



## babybelles

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*

im only applying with a household iron at the moment as im very new in starting up and dont have unds for a heat press (

yes im ironing on both sides first side for 30-45 secs and the reverse for 15-30 secs.

x


----------



## mfatty500

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*

I only press on the transfer it self @ about 320* for 15 seconds, cold peal petty firm pressure also. Others will chime in ,I'm sure. Hope this helps! Good Luck!


----------



## miktoxic

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*



babybelles said:


> im only applying with a household iron at the moment as im very new in starting up and dont have unds for a heat press (
> 
> yes im ironing on both sides first side for 30-45 secs and the reverse for 15-30 secs.
> 
> x


yeah......you're gonna need the heat press. you'll continue to have problems until you do.


----------



## mfatty500

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*

Yikes I" don't know about that.I would leave the iron on for a good while then. Still don't know if that will work , as they need pressure.


----------



## jean518

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*

Your household iron may not be getting hot enough. You also cannot exert sufficient pressure. I was told early on that there is a difference in the glue on the stones. Some rhinestones can only be applied with a heat press. Since you are using a household iron, make sure the rhinestones are rated for a household iron.


----------



## babybelles

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*

thanks guys. ive been doing this for approx 2 months now with approx 15-20 orders a week and this is the first complaint ive had so not bad considering im not using the correct equiptment....lol (i shouldnt really be laughing)

i know its not a heat press but would a trouser press be better than a household iron untill i can get the funds together for a heat press?? 

thanks again x


----------



## taricp35

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*

I have never heard that there are stones with glue for an iron, and glue for heat press. I believe someone pulled you leg on that one. If you got the right home iron, it will melt the glue just fine and they will adhere. The key is not using the ironing board. Use a hard surface under the garment to assist in applying enough pressure. Also the use of a heavy iron will help. A heatpress is always easier and best but it can be done with a home iron, regardless of which stones you have.


----------



## babybelles

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*

awwww that may be my problem the ironing board..........lol damn it!!


----------



## jean518

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*

What was different this time? That would be a place to start to figure out the reason. Are you prepressing the items? That will help remove excess moisture which can hinder adherence. Prepress the area where the stones are going for about 5 seconds before applying the transfer.


----------



## lizziemaxine

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*



babybelles said:


> Hi, Im new to this site and i need a little bit of help. I have just started making Rhinestone garments or infants and children. Ive not had anything go wrong untill a week ago. I had a customer go come back to me saying that the rhinestones were falling off of her girl's t-shirts. so i sent her some rhinestone to re-apply to the t-shirts and she has come back to me saying that these ones are falling off too. she has follwed my instructions on how to apply them etc......
> 
> the t-shirts she has are cotton/lycra could this be why?
> 
> any help would be much appreciated )
> 
> thanks x


You seem to have gotten answers to your questions, but I would recommend you post your rhinestone questions in the Rhinestone section and you will get tons and tons of great help. It's under Heat Press and Heat Press Transfer.


----------



## babybelles

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*



lizziemaxine said:


> You seem to have gotten answers to your questions, but I would recommend you post your rhinestone questions in the Rhinestone section and you will get tons and tons of great help. It's under Heat Press and Heat Press Transfer.


ahhhh thanks i didnt realise there was a rhinestone section....


----------



## babybelles

*Help with hot fix rhinestones*

Hi, Im new to this site and i need a little bit of help. I have just started making Rhinestone garments or infants and children. Ive not had anything go wrong untill a week ago. I had a customer go come back to me saying that the rhinestones were falling off of her girl's t-shirts. so i sent her some rhinestone to re-apply to the t-shirts and she has come back to me saying that these ones are falling off too. she has follwed my instructions on how to apply them etc......

the t-shirts she has are cotton/lycra could this be why? 

any help would be much appreciated )

thanks x


----------



## DivineBling

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*

Did you press the shirt first before applying the stones? Shirts have moisture in them that need to be pressed out first so that the stones will adhere well enough. How long and at what temp did you press the shirt?


----------



## babybelles

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*



DivineBling said:


> Did you press the shirt first before applying the stones? Shirts have moisture in them that need to be pressed out first so that the stones will adhere well enough. How long and at what temp did you press the shirt?


yes i press them first, as i have only just started out (been approx 2 months) im just working from home and using a house hold iron on the max temp, i press for approx 30-45secs. i probably do between 12-16 shirts a week and this is the first time someone has come back to me with stones falling off


----------



## DivineBling

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*

Did she wash the shirt? Did she use a stain remover on it? Sometimes stain removers get under the glue. If I were in your shoes and this was the first time, I would just make a new one for her and be done with it. I wouldn't stress too much over one shirt. If you start getting dozens back, then you can start to question whether or not you're doing something wrong or if you got a bad batch of stones. Sometimes it's just a fluke thing.

Have you used this particular shirt before?


----------



## babybelles

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*



DivineBling said:


> Did she wash the shirt? Did she use a stain remover on it? Sometimes stain removers get under the glue. If I were in your shoes and this was the first time, I would just make a new one for her and be done with it. I wouldn't stress too much over one shirt. If you start getting dozens back, then you can start to question whether or not you're doing something wrong or if you got a bad batch of stones. Sometimes it's just a fluke thing.
> 
> Have you used this particular shirt before?


no she didnt wash it first hun, they were coming off as her girls were wearing them. im going to replace them, was just wondering i anyone had an idea to why they had fallen off. i havent used that type of shirt before, its like a cotton lycra t-shirt if that makes sense x


----------



## DivineBling

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*

That does make sense. You do need to press the shirt first to get the moisture out of it or the stones will fall off. Also, with that material, sometimes you need to press a little longer. I read in your other thread that you're using an iron. Are you using the same size stones that you normally use?


----------



## DivineBling

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*



lizziemaxine said:


> You seem to have gotten answers to your questions, but I would recommend you post your rhinestone questions in the Rhinestone section and you will get tons and tons of great help. It's under Heat Press and Heat Press Transfer.


Good call, Jane!


----------



## babybelles

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*



DivineBling said:


> That does make sense. You do need to press the shirt first to get the moisture out of it or the stones will fall off. Also, with that material, sometimes you need to press a little longer. I read in your other thread that you're using an iron. Are you using the same size stones that you normally use?


yes hun im using ss10 the only size i use at the moment


----------



## taricp35

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*



babybelles said:


> ahhhh thanks i didnt realise there was a rhinestone section....


No worries, I've done it many times myself, but yes every topic has it's own section, and it is always good to post in the appropriate section as it keeps the boards clean and tidy, but it was not necessary to repost this same question in the rhinestone section as a moderator could have just moved this thread to the correct section. By doing so you created a duplicate thread. Although you did post in the wrong section, you still got plenty of answers form experienced stoners so I can only assume that many are just like me, look at all new posts and not just what is in a particular section so even though you posted in the wrong area, we still see it.

Make sure you post back to let us no how you fixed the issue and how things turned out.


----------



## babybelles

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*



taricp35 said:


> No worries, I've done it many times myself, but yes every topic has it's own section, and it is always good to post in the appropriate section as it keeps the boards clean and tidy, but it was not necessary to repost this same question in the rhinestone section as a moderator could have just moved this thread to the correct section. By doing so you created a duplicate thread. Although you did post in the wrong section, you still got plenty of answers form experienced stoners so I can only assume that many are just like me, look at all new posts and not just what is in a particular section so even though you posted in the wrong area, we still see it.
> 
> Make sure you post back to let us no how you fixed the issue and how things turned out.


ah sorry i didnt realise moderater re-posted them where they belong. im new to forums too......lol 

of course ill let you know how it goes, im currently researching heat pressers and prices as many have said id be better with one 

thanks for all your help


----------



## Leg cramps

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*

IMO if you are doing that many shirts a week you might want to invest in a heat press.I got mine from sunie for 250 bucks.mabey you had a bad batch of stones.Try shineartusa.ask for jamie


----------



## charles95405

*Re: Help with hot fix rhinestones*

I think trying to use an iron for commercially viable product will not yield a quality product


----------



## Rodney

::merged duplicate threads to keep the helpful discussion all in one place  ::​


----------



## sjidohair

Did you apply them or did she apply them?

What temp on the press and time was used and what grade of stones?

It is most likey time, temp or if the garment had sizing on it, before pressing.

Was this garment purchased from a Dist or from a retail store?

We will help you figure this out.

Always test your garments with at least 10 washes, and drys. before letting something get into the hands of the consumer.

Do a lil quality control here and there and this will help you from getting returns,

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## wtjacj

Its always better to find the problems yourself before your customer does 
You really need to get a heatpress Good Luck


----------



## BlingItOn

I started out the same way you did using a household iron and did not have any issues. I pressed for 50 seconds on the front and then about 10-15 seconds on the back side using a cotton setting. One key issue is if your iron has steam holes. If it does like mine did I would pick up the iron after about 25 sec. and reposition it down onto the garment in a different spot. The areas of the transfer that come in contact with the holes in the iron will not get the adequate amount of heat therefore the glue will not melt properly. Also I always made sure to apply pressure down on the iron. Good luck!


----------



## heattransfers

Did the rhinestones fall off with GLUE or the GLUE stay on the garment?


----------



## idonaldson

Get a press - any press - for now and a better one if you decide to make it a larger business. With an iron and the accompaning board you cannot get the proper pressure. It just might be that the shirt where they fell off might be the norm for the process and the other times where they stuck was luck. I would just review what if anything changed between what worked and what didn't. I stick stones to leather and sometimes I have good results and sometimes not, but I have noticed where not - there was a coating on the leather. I have found stones stick better on surfaces that are not smooth - (jersey knit)


----------



## luv2bling

I have had that problem too. Still do..I have a heat press. A pretty good one...I heat before. Have it 390 I hold for 19 secs. and those suckers still fall off. I have also used the wand and that surely doesn't work...So I'm on to try different stones....I think if I do templates and put them on myself my work better. Oh Was using appliques on some and putting Rhinestones on top of them. Any suggestions out there?


----------



## jean518

390??? I press at 320/330. Prepress garment for 5 sec. Lay transfer on and press for 20 sec. Peel off mylar when cold. Cover with teflon sheet or other pressing sheet. Repress for 10 seconds. I use medium pressure. If you garment has raised areas, put a pillow inside to raise the area. I use teflon or heat pressing pillow inside shirt everytime I press something just in case. Not all stones are created equal. Maybe you got some bad ones.


----------



## L144S

Luv,
You really should check the temp on your press. I have an inferred heat gun.
Worked great to find out my new press was running 200 degrees low! Comp any repaved it in 3 days.


----------



## DivineBling

L144S said:


> Comp any repaved it in 3 days.


I think you mean Company replaced it.


----------



## L144S

Yup, company.


----------



## luv2bling

Hey, It was 350 sorry hit the wrong key..I repress but there are a few things I can change...Putting a pillow and teflon will help. I also tried some stones that didn't have any glue on the back and used the glue...boy, that sucked. They didn't stay on at all! I wanted to use them around the collar of the shirt...Looked great but didn't stay....DAMN..


----------



## jean518

350 sounds a little high too. Try lowering temp. So you put glue on the stone and heated that in the heat press? Is that glue supposed to be heated? Never did that so do not know.


----------



## luv2bling

No they are acrylic and do not have any glue on them. You have to put the glue on yourself. The stones are larger so its a little easier. They just didn't stay on at all. Which is a real bummer. The glue that I put on..I think it was E6000.
​


----------



## DivineBling

jean518 said:


> 350 sounds a little high too. Try lowering temp. So you put glue on the stone and heated that in the heat press? Is that glue supposed to be heated? Never did that so do not know.


I press at 365.


----------



## luv2bling

Hi Divine, How long do you press for? How many seconds? Have you ever used the acrylic glue before?


----------



## L144S

I don't think you should heat press the glue. the stones for heat pressing are hot fix, they have glue on them already and the heat press melts the glue onto your shirt.


----------



## luv2bling

I don't heat press that glue..That goes on the back of the acrylic and on the shirt with the E6000 glue which doesn't work! If I heat pressed those they would melt. 

I'll pull up some of what I have done...Soon..


----------



## jean518

The only reason I can think of that I would do the glue is if the element I wanted to use is not available in hotfix. Probably would just be a single element for effect. The glue method has to be messy. At least it would be for me.


----------



## leapoffaith

In my opinion, if you are consistently getting 15-20 orders a week for the past two months, you owe it to yourself and to your customers to get a commercial heat press.


----------



## luv2bling

I have a heat press and all the good stuff. I was trying to see if these would work. Wish they did! They are large and nice but they just don't stay on BUMMER.


----------



## luv2bling

Oh your probably not talking to me...lol ...Sorry about that...


----------



## DivineBling

luv2bling said:


> Hi Divine, How long do you press for? How many seconds? Have you ever used the acrylic glue before?


I press for 30 seconds, peel the tape off, and press again for 15 seconds.

I've never used glue. I'm not crafty at all and working with glue would make me crazy!


----------



## leapoffaith

luv2bling said:


> Oh your probably not talking to me...lol ...Sorry about that...


Lol. No, that's okay. I was talking to the person who started the thread.


----------

